# Rivers wants to be #10 pick



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> • Austin Rivers would love to play in New Orleans with Anthony Davis and wants to be the No. 10 pick.
> 
> "That would be amazing,'' Rivers said. "I had a great work out there. I love [coach] Monty Williams and [GM] Dell Demps, everyone there. It's a great city. I'm actually really good friends with Anthony. We've already created a little chemistry. It would be really neat to play there with a team on the rise. Eric Gordon is going to be an all-star in a couple of years. I'd be really excited if that happens.''
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/blog/_/name/katz_andy/id/8104180/news-notes-nba-draft


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/46807/coach-k-weighs-in-on-rivers-future

If both are on the board for the Hornets who do you select out of Rivers and Marshall?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Did you notice Rivers said he could create shots for himself but not for others?

I would rather have Marshall with Gordon in the fold. If Gordon walks, Rivers might be worth a look.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Did you notice Rivers said he could create shots for himself but not for others?
> 
> I would rather have Marshall with Gordon in the fold. If Gordon walks, Rivers might be worth a look.


I took the passing aspect to be "I can create with the ball", but maybe its just me.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Did you notice Rivers said he could create shots for himself but not for others?
> 
> I would rather have Marshall with Gordon in the fold. *If Gordon walks, Rivers might be worth a look.*


Thing is, the front office is still saying they're going to do whatever they need to in order to re-sign Gordon. So, would Gordon be so kind as to let them know his true intentions BEFORE the draft tonight? I mean it's not like the free agency signings come before draft night.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rivers interview with Sager.

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/draft/2012/06/27/20120627_sager_rivers_intv.nba/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It would be nice of him to let the organization know.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Jonathan Givony ‏@DraftExpress
> Seems New Orleans would be happy if Rivers were there at 10. On our mock he isn't. They'll go best talent available regardless of position.


:uhoh:


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Does his desire to stay with the team matter all that much? What matters more is what amount the Hornets are willing to match to keep Gordon. I still think it makes sense to have a young vet who knows his role already than to flood a franchise w/ young guys still struggling to realize what their game and skillset is.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't hate the pick, it does make a lot more sense if Gordon walks though.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't mind him having confidence, but Rivers is feeling himself just a lil' too much...trademarked tattoos already? He better live up to his own hype or people are gonna hate this kid. And I want to like him too.


----------

